# Problem mit CoH Modern combat instalation



## pixel85 (9. August 2013)

hallo,
ich habe mir heute die modern combat mod unter diesem link heruntergeladen: Modern Combat Full Installer 1.016 download - Mod DB
Der installer öffnet sich zwar, funktioniert aber wohl nicht richtig. der installer beendet nach ca. 2 sekunden die installation und behauptet er hätte den vorgang erfolgreich abgeschlossen.
Das stimmt aber nicht. es ist kein launcher zu finden.
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Robonator (9. August 2013)

> This is specifically to be used for the new Steam Relaunch of Company of Heroes.


Hast du die new steam version? Als Admin gestartet? Hast du auch Opposing Fronts, so wie es gefordert ist? 
Sofern du englisch kannst, kannst du es ja auch mal hier probieren:
Modern Combat Forums • View forum - Installing/Running the Mod


----------



## pixel85 (9. August 2013)

Hab ich alles gemacht.
gute idee ich versuchs auch im coh forum.


----------

